#  Alternativmedizin >   Wirksamkeitsnachweis für Alternativmedizin? >

## AltMed

Nein, nicht nötig zum Arzt zu rennen...
Ihr könnt auch zum Heilpraktiker! :yes_3_cut: 
Aber im Ernst, wer damit klar kommt ist gut, aber es gibt ja auch ältere Patienten etc. und da sollte man doch umsichtig sein. 
Ansonsten allen gute Gesundheit und einen schönen Tag...

----------


## Küken

Zum Heilpraktiker :Huh?: ? 
Eher sag ichs meiner Oma...  
Lg küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

Geld ausgeben für gefährliches Halbwissen? 
Weihrauch bekomm ich auch Sonntags in der Kirche  :Smiley: 
Wenn ich will das einer mit einer Rassel um mich rum rennt dann sag ichs meinen Kindern.....

----------


## dreamchaser

Intramusculär spritzen ist sicher nicht ungefährlich, aber eine Technik, die jeder lernen kann. Genau so wie i.v. spritzen - oder wie lernen das die Junkies?? Die sind zum Großteil viel besser im Venen treffen als wir Ärzte :-))
Die neurologische Symptomatik ist übrigens durch Vitamin B12 Gabe rückgängig (mindestens teilweise). 
Bei einer perniziösen Anämie hat man im Blutbild schon Anzeichen durch große Erythrozyten, es ist eine sogenannte megaloblastäre Anämie. Eine perniziöse Anämie hat eher andere Symptome im Vordergrund als die neurologische Symptomatik, die erst nach Jahren auftritt.

----------


## AltMed

Ich muss schon sagen es ist eher unnütz hier mit verschlossenen Geistern zu "diskutieren".
Es sind ja scheinbar nur drei oder vier "Haupttäter" hier, die sich inbrünstig gegen Heilpraktiker und Alternativ Medizin streuben.
Ansonsten wird hier sowieso meist am Thema vorbei geschossen. 
Aber wer meint das ich oder Kollegen/innen in der Praxis mit einer Rassel um die Patienten rumspringe...
Ich glaube der versteht nicht viel von Medizin und der sollte sich tatsächlich von Oma belehren lassen, was es denn noch so alles gibt auf der Welt, das man nicht auf Hochschulen lernt. 
Übrigens bin ich überzeugt davon das die meisten (Sprücheklopfer) hier sowieso mit Pauken und Trompeten durch jede *amtsärztliche* Überprüfung auf die Ausübung der Heilkunde ohne ärztliche Bestallung durchfallen würden. 
Schade um so viel Ignoranz... :emot33_zipped:

----------


## Christiane

Bitte nicht beleidigend werden! Und bitte mal darüber nachdenken, warum sich hier viele gegen Alternativmedizin sträuben! Bis jetzt ist nämlich noch kein Wirksamkeitsnachweis erfolgt! 
verärgerter Gruß von Christiane

----------


## AltMed

Also nun aber! Wo beleidige ich hier denn? 
Mein Berufsstand darf hier lächerlich gemacht werden, unglaubwürdig dargestellt werden usw. 
Da meldet sich scheinbar niemand zu Wort und schreitet dagegen ein...  *Warum wenden sich immer mehr Patienten von der Schulmedizin ab?
Weil sie auch nicht auf alles eine Antwort hat.
Chirurgie (meist) TOP, Chronische Erkrankungen (meist) FLOP. So sehe ich das sehr oft.* 
Man kann nicht einfach sagen die Alternativ Medizin würde keinen Wirksamkeitstudien standhalten. 
Derer gibt es reichlich. Doppelblindstudie über Doppelblindstudie.

----------


## Christiane

Dann würde ich von dir gern wissen, welche der Alternativmethoden der Schulmedizin überlegen sind und mit welchen Studien dies nachgewiesen wurde. Und bitte in einem höflichen Ton, der den Schulmedizinern keine Unfähigkeit vorwirft.

----------


## AltMed

Ich bin und war nicht unhöflich. :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
Mir geht diese Hochnäsigkeit der sog. Schulmedizinern auf die Nerven. 
Ich ziehe nicht über die Schulmedizin her und sage nicht das die A.M. ihr überlegen ist.
Ich will mich als Hp oder die A.M. nicht über die S.M. stellen, sondern NEBEN sie. 
Das ist der Unterschied zwischen meiner Einstellung und der Einstellung vieler hier auf diesen Seiten. 
Aber nehmen wir das Beispiel Tumorvakzine nach Tallberg. 
Hier belegen einige in vivo und in vitro Studien den Erfolg.
Dies kommt aus der A.M. und wird von den meisten Ärzten und Onkologen nicht wahrgenommen oder hochnäsig blockiert. (Dem Patienten wird eine Chance genommen)
In Heidelberg wird diese Methode jedoch auch von der S.M. eingesetzt. 
Da gehts ja dann doch! 
Dies ist ein Beispiel von vielen. 
Freundliche Grüsse :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

@altmed 
wenn du über Homöopathie diskutieren willst, dann haben wir da ein spezielles Forum dafür.
Hier sind wir seit einiger Zeit vom Thema abgewichen. 
Also zurück zum Thema, was da lautet: B12 Spritzen

----------


## Pianoman

> Aber nehmen wir das Beispiel Tumorvakzine nach Tallberg. 
> Hier belegen einige in vivo und in vitro Studien den Erfolg.
> Dies kommt aus der A.M. und wird von den meisten Ärzten und Onkologen nicht wahrgenommen oder hochnäsig blockiert. (Dem Patienten wird eine Chance genommen)
> In Heidelberg wird diese Methode jedoch auch von der S.M. eingesetzt.

 In einem Informationsblatt des Tumorzentrum Müchen wird die Behandlung nach Tallberg als Krebsbehandlungsmethode ohne nachgewiesene Wirkung dargestellt.  
Auch zum Thema: http://www.ard.de/leben/themenwoche/...7aa/index.html  
Posten Sie doch mal schnell, welche Fachklinik etc. in Heidelberg - ausdrücklich im Rahmen wissenschaftsmedizinischer Krebstherapien - die Behandlung anwendet.

----------


## kiki

> Mein Berufsstand darf hier lächerlich gemacht werden, unglaubwürdig dargestellt werden usw

 . 
ich hänge mich da mal mit ran,.........weshalb von der gleichen seite  mein berufstand als gesundheitsberater in frage gestellt wird ,versteh auch ich  nicht . 
mußte mal raus . 
lg kiki

----------


## StarBuG

Da ihr total vom Thema abgewichen seid und diese Diskussion völlig in eine andere Richtung geführt hat,
hab ich eure Diskussion in ein eigenes Thema (dieses hier) überführt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich ziehe nicht über die Schulmedizin her und sage nicht das die A.M. ihr überlegen ist.
> Ich will mich als Hp oder die A.M. nicht über die S.M. stellen, sondern NEBEN sie.

 Mit welchem Recht willst du dich neben die Schulmedizin stellen?
Mit welchen wirklichen nachweisbaren Fakten kannst du aufwarten?
Was bescheinigt dir, ausser deiner eigenen Wahrnehmung, das HP oder AM neben der Schulmedizin betrieben werden sollte?
Was kann die HP u AM -scheinbar und unbewiesen - besser als die Schulmedizin?  *Was gibt dir das Recht hier dermaßen auf den Putz zuhauen undschließlich sogar noch behaupten das du nicht unhöflich bist/ warst?
Das ging schon haarscharf an einer Verwahrung vorbei!* 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Das ganze Thema bitte wieder sachlich führen! *Ich erinnere an die neuen Regeln!!!*

----------


## Pianoman

Warum ein Vertrauen in die Fachkompetenz von Heilpraktikern manchmal nur schwer zu rechtfertigen ist:    

> *Homöopathie*  *setzt sich, frei übersetzt, zusammen aus "Homo..." für Mensch*  *und Pathie für Krankheit**

 Gefunden auf der Website einer HP-Praxis nahe Frankfurt im Hochtaunuskreis

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Na ja, dann lieber Antibiotika? Anti= Gegen, bios= Leben. Nomen est omen? 
Was ist denn zum Beispiel mit curcuma-curcumin. Lese ich immer nur das dies Thema bei fast jedem Treffen bez. Onkologie ist, oder sind das alles "Alternativonkologen?" 
Wird jeder Onkologe oder Hausarzt der zur Misteltherapie greift zum Alternativmediziner?  
Der Gedanke, dass die Pharmaindustrie kein Interesse daran hat, dass Naturheilmittel eingesetzt werden, ist völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen? 
Der Gedanke, dass das Medizinstudium relativ einseitig, bezüglich Medikation, durch die Verwendung von Pharmakologischen Produkten geprägt ist, ist eine Unterstellung? 
Der Gedanke, dass pharmazeutische Produkte schlechter sein könnten, als Originale ist völlig abwegig? 
In Gedanken liebe Grüße Ulrike 
Und es gibt für mich auch gute Gründe die Schulmedizin nicht kritiklos zu akzeptieren. Unter der Überschrift : Schattenseite der Medizin http://wissen.spiegel.de/wissen/docu...31&top=spiegel  
wird bei mir die Waagschale auch schon mal zu Gunsten der alternativen Seite gewichtet. 
Da der link so nicht funktioniert, hier der Weg dahin:http://www.ebm-netzwerk.de/ dann auf 10 Jahre Evidenzbasierte Medizin in Deutschland weiter lesen, dann in der linken Leiste DNEbM-Fachbereiche anklicken, dann weiter unter Patienteninformation&-beteiligung mehr, scrollen zum 1.gemeinsamen Newsletter, anclicken scrollen und unter 6 Schattenseiten der Medizin lesen.

----------


## günni

übrigens 
man sollte ALLES was menschen so tun, nicht einfach kritiklos akzeptieren, sondern sein "bissl grips" (wenn denn vorhanden) auch gebrauchen....dies gilt wohl für fast alles in "richtigen leben"!!! 
günni

----------


## AltMed

> Mit welchem Recht willst du dich neben die Schulmedizin stellen?
> Mit welchen wirklichen nachweisbaren Fakten kannst du aufwarten?
> Was bescheinigt dir, ausser deiner eigenen Wahrnehmung, das HP oder AM neben der Schulmedizin betrieben werden sollte?
> Was kann die HP u AM -scheinbar und unbewiesen - besser als die Schulmedizin?  *Was gibt dir das Recht hier dermaßen auf den Putz zuhauen undschließlich sogar noch behaupten das du nicht unhöflich bist/ warst?
> Das ging schon haarscharf an einer Verwahrung vorbei!* 
> Gruß Schubser

 Werter Schubser, 
nicht ich stelle mich neben die S.M. Das machst Du.
Ich habe die A.M. neben die S.M. gestellt.(Nicht mich)
Ich möchte auch nicht zu einem Wettstreit der Ausrichtungen einladen, sondern ich möchte das man im Sinne des/der Patienten handelt. 
Scheinbar vergessen hier viele das z.B. Akupunktur früher belächelt wurde, heute aber große Anerkennung findet.
Das Gleiche gilt für die Homöopathie. Wer die A.M nicht nutzen möchte muss es ja nicht. 
Warum aber bitte gibt es doch immer mehr Ärzte die auch Alternativ Medizin betreiben?
Hierzu gehört Bioresonanz ebenso wie Eigenblutbehandlung, Akupunktur wie Homöopathie, aber auch die orthomolkulare Ernährung (oh, hier wären wir ja beim Thema) gehört eher zur A.M. als zur S.M. 
Viel Bereiche der A.M. werden teilweise zähneknirschend in die S.M. aufgenommen.
Warum so verbohrt?
Ich als Hp bin nicht so verbohrt und sehe das BEIDE med.Ausrichtungen in Betracht gezogen werden müssen um dem Pat. zu helfen. 
Auch ich würde keinen schweren akuten Infekt allein mit z.B. Akupunktur zu Leibe rücken.
Dies gebührt allein die Sorgfaltspflicht eines jeden Hp.  *Und z.B. ein Gesundheitsberater kennt sich in seinem Bereich oftmals viel besser aus als ein Arzt!* 
Ein Hp ebenso in seinem und ein Kardiologe ist meist besser als ein Hp wenn es um Herzerkrankungen geht. *Nicht Gegeneinander - Miteinander!*   

> übrigens 
> man sollte ALLES was menschen so tun, nicht einfach kritiklos akzeptieren, sondern sein "bissl grips" (wenn denn vorhanden) auch gebrauchen....dies gilt wohl für fast alles in "richtigen leben"!!! 
> günni

 Da gebe ich Dir vorbehaltlos recht! :s_thumbup:    

> Warum ein Vertrauen in die Fachkompetenz von Heilpraktikern manchmal nur schwer zu rechtfertigen ist:    
> Gefunden auf der Website einer HP-Praxis nahe Frankfurt im Hochtaunuskreis

 *Zu viel der Ehre! Vielen Dank...*
Nur verstecke ich mich nicht hinter meinem Bildschirm. 
Wie gesagt, man muss nicht Griechisch können um Odysseus zu lesen. 
Was für ein Arzt sind Sie denn?
(Würde mich nicht wundern wenn überhaupt, dann irgendwas mit Psy... :Zwinker: )

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ich ziehe nicht über die Schulmedizin her und sage nicht das die A.M. ihr überlegen ist. * Ich will mich als Hp oder die A.M. nicht über die S.M. stellen, sondern NEB**EN sie.*

 
Du schreibst doch das Du dich neben die Schulmedizin stellen willst, das kommt nicht von mir!   

> *Viel Bereiche der A.M. werden teilweise zähneknirschend in die S.M. aufgenommen.*
> Warum so verbohrt?

 Wo und was?   

> *Und z.B. ein Gesundheitsberater kennt sich in seinem Bereich oftmals viel besser aus als ein Arzt!*

 Das ist bei einem Maurer und Metzger genauso!
Wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiß was ein Gesundheitsberater so genau macht, obwohl ich die betreffenden Beiträge gelesen habe....   

> Ein Hp ebenso in seinem und *ein Kardiologe ist meist besser als ein Hp* wenn es um* Herzerkrankungen* geht.

 Zu viel der Anmassung würde ich meinen, oder soll ein Patient mit einem kardialen Geschehen wirklich zum HP?   

> Warum aber bitte gibt es doch immer mehr Ärzte die auch Alternativ Medizin betreiben?

 Weil dies von den Patienten oft selber bezahlt werden muss und damit attraktiv wird für den behandelten Arzt..  :Smiley:    

> Ich als Hp bin nicht so verbohrt und sehe das BEIDE med.Ausrichtungen in Betracht gezogen werden müssen um dem Pat. zu helfen.

 Ansonsten würden wohl auch deine Patienten ausbleiben, es ist aber schön das du der Schulmedizin auch einen Platz einräumst.... 
Meine Fragen hast du mir bisher leider immer noch nicht beantwortet...: _Mit welchem Recht willst du dich neben die Schulmedizin stellen?
Mit welchen wirklichen nachweisbaren Fakten kannst du aufwarten?
Was bescheinigt dir, ausser deiner eigenen Wahrnehmung, das HP oder AM neben der Schulmedizin betrieben werden sollte?
Was kann die HP u AM -scheinbar und unbewiesen - besser als die Schulmedizin?_

----------


## U.S.

Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne mal eine Dunkelfelddiagnostik machen lassen, was die Ärtzte nicht machen. Es wurde mir empfohlen, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das etwas bringt, was nicht in den von Ärzten angeordneten Blutuntersuchungen auch festgestellt wird. 
Wir Laien wissen leider oft nicht, welche Werte notwendig sind, um was erkennen zu können. Vitaminmangel usw. muss ja alles selbst bezahlt werden. 
Welche Untersuchung macht ein Heilpraktiker, was mir weiter helfen könnte. 
Bisher habe ich allerdings noch keinen aufgesucht, weil ich mir nicht sicher war. 
Bei den meisten Patienten, die mir berichteten lief alles darauf hinaus, bestimmtes Mehl weg zu lassen und Brot selbst zu backen usw. 
Leider hat eine gute Freundin von mir diese Eigenbluttherapie machen lassen, über längeren Zeitraum und hat nun seit langer Zeit ganz schweren Ausschlag an den Beinen. Teilweise weiß und schuppig und dann wieder alles rote und juckende Bläschen. 
Angeblich ist sie nun allergisch ebenfalls auf Mehlsorten, aber nichts hilf. 
Auch kein Arzt kann ihr helfen. Es wird nicht besser.  
Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass ein Heilpraktiker nach der Ursache sucht. 
Aber leider ist die Ursache, bei den Berichten eben das Brot oder Mehl. 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich meine Hormone nicht ersetzen lassen. 
LG Urs 
Hallo AltMed, bist du Heilpraktiker oder Arzt? 
LG Urs

----------


## kiki

@schubser,  

> Das ist bei einem Maurer und Metzger genauso!
> Wobei ich immer noch nicht genau weiß was ein Gesundheitsberater so genau macht, obwohl ich die betreffenden Beiträge gelesen habe....

 ........frag mich doch einfach was du an mehr wissen möchtest. 
lg kiki

----------


## Pianoman

Betr.: *Dunkelfeldmikroskopie / Dunkelfelddiagnostik*    

> Die Nutzung der Dunkelfeldmikroskopie in der Alternativmedizin als Diagnoseverfahren zur Blutuntersuchung nach Günther Enderlein (Isopathie) beruht auf wissenschaftlich nicht anerkannten Annahmen zur Morphologie von Mikroorganismen (sogenannter Pleomorphismus). Eine wissenschaftliche Studie zur Erkennung von Krebs durch die Dunkelfeldmikroskopie erbrachte im Jahre 2005 *keinen Nachweis für deren Eignung*.  Ein weiterer alternativmedizinischer Bluttest, der mittels Dunkelfeldmikroskopie durchgeführt wird, ist die _Dunkelfeld-Blutdiagnostik nach von Brehmer_. Diese geht auf den Pharmakologen Wilhelm von Brehmer zurück und wird zur Früherkennung von Krebserkrankungen eingesetzt. *Ein Nachweis der Eignung fehlt jedoch*. Bei diesem Bluttest wird nach _Propionibacterium acnes_ (alias _Siphonospora p._) gesucht, der ein typischer Bestandteil der Hautflora ist, und im Rahmen der Blutabnahme leicht den Ausstrich verkeimen kann.

 Zitat aus : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunkelfeldmikroskopie  Weitere Informationen:   http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB/produkte.asp?Aktion=ShowPDF&ProduktNr=224242&Ausga  be=230934&ArtikelNr=85212&filename=85212.pdf  http://ww.aerzteblatt.de/v4/foren/beitrag.asp?id=65654

----------


## U.S.

Danke für die Aufklärung und nun bin ich ja sogar etwas überrascht, dass so gar eine Heilpraktikerin mir das empfohlen hat, die weiter von mir entfernt wohnt, da man damit angeblich alle Krankheiten feststellen kann. 
Ich sollte mal hier vor  Ort versuchen einen Heilpraktiker zu finden. 
Wie es scheint oder was ich verstanden habe, wird es von HP hauptsächlich  zur  Krebsdiagnose eingesetzt? 
Wie kommt dann das Resultat Mehlunverträglichkeit zu standen? 
Ich erwarte keine Antwort auf den letzten Satz, habe nur lt.  gedacht. 
Die Information  war mir außerdem noch sehr hilfreich, da von mir ca. 8 Seiten BE-Auswertungen vorlagen, die ein Nierenarzt in der Abklärung gemacht hatte. 
LG  Urs

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ U.S. 
AltMed ist nicht mehr, scheinbar hat er es vorgezogen sich zu verabschieden als hier rede und antwort zu stehen zu seinem "Beruf" als Heilpraktiker..... 
@ kiki, 
für mich klingt es leider immer noch völlig obskur, "Gesundheitsberater".
Das was du beschrieben hast klingt für mich eher so als "fummelt" ein Gesundheitsberater" überall ein bisschen mit. 
Wirbelsäulengymnastik - Damit bin ich bei meinem Physiotherapeuten sicherlich besser aufgehoben.
Entspannungstechniken, Meditation - Lerne ich bei einem Psychotherapeuten/ Psychiater
Farblichtakupressur - HAHAHAHA
Bei der Suche nach Fachpraxen, Kurkliniken, Pflegedienst.. usw hilft mir meine Krankenkasse bzw das Gespräch mit anderen Menschen in meiner Umgebung. 
Ich kann also mit deinem "Beruf" immer noch nichts anfangen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## U.S.

> @ U.S. 
> AltMed ist nicht mehr, scheinbar hat er es vorgezogen sich zu verabschieden als hier rede und antwort zu stehen zu seinem "Beruf" als Heilpraktiker.....
>  Gruß Schubser

 Ohhh und ich wollte noch fragen, was er meint im Zusammenhang mit B12 Mangel ich solle nach Parasiten sehen. Da kann ich leider nichts mit anfangen. 
LG Urs

----------


## kiki

@schubser ,  

> für mich klingt es leider immer noch völlig obskur, "Gesundheitsberater".

  …………..nun für diesen namen kann ich nichts, der wurde nicht von mir erfunden ,hat mir aber geholfen mich registrieren zu lassen ,hier  etwas in bewegung zu setzen, menschen  in not zu helfen .   

> Das was du beschrieben hast klingt für mich eher so als "fummelt" ein Gesundheitsberater" überall ein bisschen mit.

  ……..das ist noch nicht einmal übertrieben ……ich „fummele“ als berater wirklich in vielen bereichen ……….was ist daran auszusetzen ?   

> Wirbelsäulengymnastik - Damit bin ich bei meinem Physiotherapeuten sicherlich besser aufgehoben

 …….nun dafür sorgt ein  physiotherapeut .sollte er mal nicht da sein übernehme ich ,laut "ausbildung "darf ich das .   

> Entspannungstechniken, Meditation - Lerne ich bei einem Psychotherapeuten/ Psychiater
> Farblichtakupressur – HAHAHAH

  …………hier muß ich dir mitteilen das ich darin auch meine ausbildung habe .und sollten wir einen psychiater brauchen kommt er gerne zu uns.   

> Bei der Suche nach Fachpraxen, Kurkliniken, Pflegedienst.. usw hilft mir meine Krankenkasse bzw das Gespräch mit anderen Menschen in meiner Umgebung.

  ……nun dann kann ich dir nur sagen ,das du glück hast dich bewegen zu können  ,anderen menschen geht es nicht so gut,……. sie können sich nicht einfach auf den weg machen um sich zu informieren .     

> Ich kann also mit deinem "Beruf" immer noch nichts anfangen.

 …..nun vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt besser . .  ….übrigens wird dieses „fummeln“ von "allen " die mit mir arbeiten ehrenamtlich gemacht . 
lg kiki

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ohhh und ich wollte noch fragen, was er meint im Zusammenhang mit B12 Mangel ich solle nach Parasiten sehen. Da kann ich leider nichts mit anfangen. 
> LG Urs

 @ Urs,
das tut mir Leid für dich.
Wahrscheinlich wird es so sein das er die Antwort selber nicht wusste auf diese seltsame Behauptung...
Aber du siehst, wenn man genauer Nachfrägt, ist scheinbar Rückzug immer noch die beste Art der Verteidigung...
schade...  
@ kiki, 
es ist nicht nötig das Mann/ Frau gehen kann, um Informationen über etwas zu erhalten, dafür gibt es heutzutage (seit ca 100 Jahren) das nennt man Telefon.
Damit kann man quer durch die Welt telefonieren, einzigste Vorraussetzung der den man erreichen will muß auch einen Anschluß haben.
Oder aber das Internet....
Ich weiß wo von ich spreche, ich hatte vor 3 Jahren einen Bandscheibenvorfall der mich quasi komplett lahm gelegt hat, für fast 6 Monate.... 
Ansonsten sehe ich immer noch keinen Grund das es dein "Berufsbild" gibt.   

> .übrigens wird dieses fummeln von "allen " die mit mir arbeiten ehrenamtlich gemacht

 Arbeitest du für nichts und lebst von Luft und Amore?

----------


## kiki

.@schubser...........ich weiß nicht warum du eine diskussion suchts.............ich denke ich habe dir auskunft gegeben die reichen sollte ,oder  soll ich dir nun mein privatleben darlegen nur weil ich von diesem forum provitieren möchte ?.  
lg kiki

----------


## Patientenschubser

Warum ich die Diskussion suche, weil ich nicht verstehe was Dein Beruf bringt, von allem etwas, nichts richtig.... 
Ich halte das für eine gefährliche Mischung aus Halbwissen und Sachen dürfen die andere über Jahrehinweg lernen... z.B. Wirbelsäulengymnastik - ich würde da NUR Profis ran lassen, wie z.B. meinen PT. 
Wie lange dauert den die ähm Ausbildung? 
Wie errechnet sich den dein Einkommen?  
Du musst nicht dein Privatleben hier darlegen - hab ich das irgendwann mal geschrieben?
Nicht das ich wüsste nicht das ich das möchte! 
Gerne kannst du von diesem Forum profitieren, von was möchtest du den hier gerne profitieren? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## kiki

@schupser , …………ich habe wirklich überlegt was ich antworten soll ,aber ich denkemal das dies eine endlose diskussion mit dir geben würde weil du keine ruhe gibst . Ich kann es nicht ändern wenn du den gesundheitsberater negativ hinstellst ,es ist deine ansicht ,und die akzeptiere ich ,was ich aber trotzdem als normaler besucher dieses forums nicht verstehe ,ist die frage :   

> Gerne kannst du von diesem Forum profitieren, von was möchtest du den hier gerne profitieren?

  
…………das muß ich jetzt nicht verstehen ,oder ? 
lg kiki

----------


## Ulrike 2000

> Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne mal eine Dunkelfelddiagnostik machen lassen, was die Ärtzte nicht machen. Es wurde mir empfohlen, ich weiß aber nicht, ob das etwas bringt, was nicht in den von Ärzten angeordneten Blutuntersuchungen auch festgestellt wird. 
> LG Urs

 Wenn Dich die Dunkelfelddiagnostik interessiert, dann können folgende Stichwörter für Dich hilfreich sein : Sanum Therapie und Sanum-kehlbeck. Die Dunkelfelddiagnostik wird maßgeblich auf die Entdeckungen von Prof. Enderlein zurückgeführt. Sie ist schulmedizinisch nicht anerkannt. Hatte mich schon mal intensiver mit der Sanum Therapie auseinandergesetzt. Diese Therapieform habe ich für mich unter "sinnvolle Alternative" abgespeichert. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ kiki, 
was gibt es daran nichts zu verstehen?
Meinst du das eher beruflich oder mehr privat?
Hast du konkrete Dinge die du wissen möchtest, die dich interessieren?.... 
Gruß Schu*b*ser

----------


## kiki

..man sollte nie aufhören sich zu informieren .....dies gilt beruflich wie privat.   

> Hast du konkrete Dinge die du wissen möchtest, die dich interessieren?....

 . 
....ja , die hatte und habe ich  noch ,aber  diese fragen gehören nicht hierher. 
lg kiki

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ..man sollte nie aufhören sich zu informieren .....dies gilt beruflich wie privat.

 Ahja, aber gut lassen wir das, ich sehe auf meine Fragen bekomme ich keine erschöpfende Antworten....... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## kiki

......ja so kann man es auch sehen .
 lg kiki

----------


## lucy230279

Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
Wir sind hier eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr beim Vitamin B12.
Dafür gabs ein extra Thema.. 
oder?
*grübel*

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Lucy, 
würde sagen Start war Thema B12- dann kam eine Themaabweichung die hier "gelandet" ist, und jetzt ist wieder B12 Thema. Vielleicht kann man jetzt wieder zurückverschieben? (den B12 Teil) 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## lucy230279

so, hab das mal verschoben

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Danke!

----------

